# Three herniated disks in my little neck!



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear friends,I am trying to keep positive, but my recent MRI showed three herniated disks in my one little neck!I had surgery, fusion back in 93 in the cervical spine, but they can't fuse three can they?? I'll be a wooden soldier!!What other treatments are available. Massage therapy helps temporarily. I think Chiropractic did more harm than good. I had physical therapy last time which didn't help but maybe I waited too long. My neck doesn't hurt as bad as it did in 1993.Any suggestions, comments or just plain good old fashioned sympathy would be appreciated.Have an appointment with the specialist on April 3. The day I come home from my belated honeymoon to Disney.love to all, hope everyone is feeling good and looking forward to spring, especially those of us in the "cold states!"mama-


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Mammamia (are you Italian too?) Sorry about your recent results. How far can you turn your head now? Does your doctor relate it directly to your fibro problem, or do you have a family history of this?I hope if I go to a chiropracter for my neck that they will be able to read x-rays properly and knowledgeable enough to do no harm!How belated is your honeymoon to be? Sounds like a cool trip. Watch those neck snapping rides














Hope you are able to have a wonderful vacation, and hope you have some encouraging news when you come back for your appointment.I am sick of this cold weather too! Lucky you will get a little warm break in April. In March we are going to Mall of America, but of course that is in Minnesota, so it won't be a break from the weather for this Wisconsinite! We still have a lot of snow to get rid of here and temps averaging in the 20s. I always seem to get the February blues. How about you?


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Moldie!Yes, I am FBI, full blooded Italian too. That's why we suffer in the cold so much, Meditteranean Blood!I can turn my head from side to side to an extent but with difficulty. Two of my cousins had disc surgery, but I didn't know it could be familial. Hubby and I were married in Nov 1999 but we were in the middle of building our house, so we didn't have the time or the money to get away then. Don't worry about "neck snapping" rides, we both throw up just looking at rides. We'll stick to the more sedate attractions.Hope you are well.Thanx for the reply.love to all, mama-


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

OUCH!How did you do that mama?Just be carefull. Im not sure at all what they do for that.Depends on how bad it is, i suppose.Sooooo sick of winter  I never had trouble with the cold before until this year.Take care.Debbie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mamamia, Have a good time on your "belated" honeymoon, and don't do anything I wouldn't do!!!







Ouch! That neck thing does not sound good. I'd stay away from the Chiropractor, or at least make sure he/she knows about the herniated discs. Gosh, I don't know what they can do for that either. I wish you all the best. Jee, it's cold here in Wisconsin. BBRRR. Even the dog is smart enough not to want to go out!!! And now they are saying there's more cold coming in from Canada. Hey, Canadians----keep that cold stuff up where it belongs, okay?!







Take care and have a wonderful vacation. Hubbie and I are heading for 10 days in Florida on the 25th. Can hardly wait!!Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Mama:Sorry to hear about the 3 herniated disks. It must be painful. I have l in my lumbar region and I was in so much pain for months. Ended up in physio-therapy at the hospital and learned to do some exercises to help. Do you use a cervical pillow? I find that it really helps me. I hope that you get some relief from this, please let us know how things are going. Have a wonderful honeymoon and say hi to Mickey & Minnie for me. It has been very cold in Ontario the past couple of days (high wind). Can't wait for spring. Feisty, what are neighbours for, but for sharing the cold weather.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Mama, Last year my Mom had surgery on her cervical vertabrae. They used a bar to stabilize 3 of them! They also smoothed out bone spurs. One was so bad it was putting pressure on her spinal cord. They also inserted "new bone" for the worst disc. She opted for donor bone vs taking some from her hip. She has had lower back surgery before and had more problems from the sight on her hip where they took the bone, than her vertabrae. The docs were amazed how fast she recouped using the donor bone. Immediately after surgery she lost that "pained" look in her face from hurting all the time and within a week she was walking without all the stiffness! So, hope you end up with good results yourself. DeeDee


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

DD,Thank you for that encouraging reply post.I had the fusion with a piece of my own hip, but I wouldn't mind the donor. The hip hurt more than the neck after the surgery!I had a very quick recovery time also, but I'm worried about having three operated on this time. But if your mom did okay, and I assume she may be older than me. I'm 47, I guess if I have to, I'll do it.Boy, I know what you mean about that pain looked. The last week has been brutal, just brutal, and I can't sleep worth a dime, so the FM is in full gear. Love to all for your great replies!mama-


----------

